# The A Team has a new team member!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Meet Adele! She is now 13 weeks old and is a feisty little thing!! She's the smartest and most confident puppy I've ever had! She even came paper trained...well as long as she isn't chewing up the pad!! :w00t: She is so happy and playful and full of life. I just love her! 









Ava has accepted her already and is teaching her how to pose. :wub:








She's been here for a week now and we are over the moon in love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So cute!!!!! So happy for you Pat.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a special little darling! I am so happy for you Pat! She rounds up your A-Team very well. Ava is a great big sissy & the others fall in line w/that! Enjoy this little treasure. Welcome to the SM family Adele! We are SO happy to have you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations; she is absolutely adorable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how cute! Is she a Shih tzu or Malt?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Adele is an absolute doll!


----------



## Bella’s Mommy (May 1, 2019)

Congrats! You and Adele are two lucky ladies


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, she is adorable!!!!!!!


Thanks! I think so, actually she's even cuter in person!




maggie's mommy said:


> So cute!!!!! So happy for you Pat.


Thanks, I didn't even need another dog, but I just had to have one of Kara Roselli's puppies. They're all so cute and confident and friendly and happy.



edelweiss said:


> She is a special little darling! I am so happy for you Pat! She rounds up your A-Team very well. Ava is a great big sissy & the others fall in line w/that! Enjoy this little treasure. Welcome to the SM family Adele! We are SO happy to have you!


Sandi, this girl is special....she's just a baby so it amazes me how smart she is.



wkomorow said:


> Congratulations; she is absolutely adorable.


Thanks Walter, so it looks like we both got new "kids" around the same time!!



zooeysmom said:


> Oh, how cute! Is she a Shih tzu or Malt?


Her face is a pretty extreme baby doll face, and I understand how she resembles a tzu, but she's all maltese. I am interested to see how she looks as she grows up. :wub:



sherry said:


> Adele is an absolute doll!


Awww, thanks Sherry...so is your new baby!! I love that we both have puppies so young and that will grow up with us sharing our photos and stories. 



Bella’s Mommy said:


> Congrats! You and Adele are two lucky ladies


Thanks! I'm thrilled....can't even believe that I'm saying this, lol. Who knew that at this age I'd want a baby!! But I'm really enjoying her. :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, duh to me :blush: It will be so fun to watch her grow up. She is just gorgeous and her temperament sounds phenomenal!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((OH MY GOSH PAT)))) I am in love:smootch::tender: she's perfect, Congratulations momma. I love the picture of Ava and her new little sissy Adela

You have to promise me you will share pictures and tell us all about her.
Auntie Paula just has to know these things :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

zooeysmom said:


> Aww, duh to me :blush: It will be so fun to watch her grow up. She is just gorgeous and her temperament sounds phenomenal!


I love shih tzus....I have one (Chyna) and I am personally partial to the smaller muzzle. (Not completely flat faced, but short). She is so smart and precious!! Stan keeps telling me that I don't understand how special she is...duh...:blink:



Matilda's mommy said:


> (((((OH MY GOSH PAT)))) I am in love:smootch::tender: she's perfect, Congratulations momma. I love the picture of Ava and her new little sissy Adela
> 
> You have to promise me you will share pictures and tell us all about her.
> Auntie Paula just has to know these things :innocent:


This year was a different kind of year for me, I rarely took pictures of my pups and I haven't posted on Ava's page since spring. My life is so busy...and things change over time. But I am trying to get back in to taking photos again. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And I promise to share them here with you :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - Cue the music...Hello.... You already know how happy I am for you. :chili::chili: I don't know how you do it having a puppy -- I remember the sleep deprived days but sounds like she's really being good. She's a great addition to the A-Team and one lucky girl to have you. So many of us with new Maltese!!!! My plus one is not a puppy but a 7 year old rescue, Gucci. I love her to pieces...:wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Pat! She is adorable!


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> I love shih tzus....I have one (Chyna) and I am personally partial to the smaller muzzle. (Not completely flat faced, but short). She is so smart and precious!! Stan keeps telling me that I don't understand how special she is...duh...:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> This year was a different kind of year for me, I rarely took pictures of my pups and I haven't posted on Ava's page since spring. My life is so busy...and things change over time. But I am trying to get back in to taking photos again. 👍👍 And I promise to share them here with you 😇


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

She is beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kara, why did you introduce yourself 5 years ago as "Gabby?" That was completely dishonest. Pat is the most honest person. We have all known her for around 10 years and she is a regular participant of the forum. I can smell a liar a mile away and Pat is not the liar here!


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Kara, why did you introduce yourself 5 years ago as "Gabby?" That was completely dishonest. Pat is the most honest person. We have all known her for around 10 years and she is a regular participant of the forum. I can smell a liar a mile away and Pat is not the liar here!


I


----------



## gabby210 (Jun 17, 2015)

You don’t smell a rat trust me!! I have nothing to hide!! I haven’t been on this site in 5 years that’s why I haven’t!! Somebody messaged me today to go read all what was being said because they thought it was disgusting!!! I have messaged to back up everything and pat and 3 more people know the real truth. So you believe what you want to believe becaus!! I happenednes to use my little girl as name is that a problem. Why do people use different names on this site and others and when I joined I I started building my breeding program then cancer decided to rock my world!! You smell nothing!! I tell nothing but the truth and can back it all up can’t we Pat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

gabby210 said:


> You don’t smell a rat trust me!! I have nothing to hide!! I haven’t been on this site in 5 years that’s why I haven’t!! Somebody messaged me today to go read all what was being said because they thought it was disgusting!!! I have messaged to back up everything and pat and 3 more people know the real truth. So you believe what you want to believe becaus!! I happenednes to use my little girl as name is that a problem. Why do people use different names on this site and others and when I joined I I started building my breeding program then cancer decided to rock my world!! You smell nothing!! I tell nothing but the truth and can back it all up can’t we Pat.


Kara, I swear you bring out the worst in me. I never mentioned your name on this site, it's not my fault that your reputation isn't as rosy as you think it is. Trust me, I wish it was. I believed you the whole time, you posted gorgeous photos on my timeline every single day, everyone I knew, knew I was getting this puppy, and I was in love (and I still am). I spent thousands because of your dogs beauty (and yes, they are beautiful) and the wonderful way you raise your puppies. My only request was shorter legs and cobby body.... Yes, you gave me "outs" - but I loved her by then and decided to rely on YOUR opinion and I told you that every time...saying you know your dogs, I don't. I remember this very clearly, I was driving my car and we were on the phone the week before we came up to get her, you said she is growing and may not be as cobby as I thought...you said she was "medium" cobby and we both laughed. It's hard to believe you honestly thought she would have short legs and a cobby body until the week before I picked her up. But I guess you don't remember that stuff. Not that this has to do with the length of her legs (I guess) but she has very bad knees, one pops out all of the time and it's painful for her. I see an operation coming in the future. Kara, you do have beautiful dogs and you do a great job raising them. Perhaps if your breeding program continues for generations you will develope "your lines". At the moment you are working with first generation and are getting different variables in your litters. I wish you well, but at the same time, I think it's better for the both of us if we avoid each other for our own sanity. Stay well.


----------

